# roofing in San-Francisco



## iamsole (Jul 23, 2011)

Hello!
Can anybody help me with a contacts of local roofers or just people who like height in SF? I'm used to explore roofs in my home city, but I'm just moved in here and want to try this new experience.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Jul 24, 2011)

um......what?


----------



## Corax (Jul 24, 2011)

Meet me at the main entrance to Miraloma Park at 20:00 and I'll show you some of the best routes.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 24, 2011)

iamsole said:


> Hello!
> Can anybody help me with a contacts of local roofers or just people who like height in SF? I'm used to explore roofs in my home city, but I'm just moved in here and want to try this new experience.


 
Spiderman?


----------



## pogofish (Jul 26, 2011)

So I take it th OP ain't looking for repairs then?


----------



## machine cat (Jul 26, 2011)

lol


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 26, 2011)

Try running around the town end of haight street.  The extra added gunshots make for an excellent obstacle course.


----------



## iamsole (Jul 28, 2011)

usually roofing is an activity that connected with running over the high roofs in order to catch a nice view. In the cities without mountains it makes sense.


----------



## Corax (Jul 28, 2011)

Bless your cotton socks iamsole.  Thanks for the message, but I'm several hundred miles away buddy.  I was doing what over here we call 'taking the piddle'.

Sounds fun though, so all the best and I hope you find a suitably jumpy mentor.


----------



## iamsole (Jul 29, 2011)

hmm..never seen such a reaction to desire to see a city from a skyscraper. Usually I associated roofing with something romantically utopian, like a mixture of urban scenery and nice natural sunset. It seems that here, in the US, it is connected more with a suicidal freaks


----------



## Corax (Jul 30, 2011)

Your confusion is endearing.  You should stick around and talk politics with Butchersapron.


----------

